# Shiloh starting to mimic



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

So since I have had Shiloh, I do the squirrel sounding chatter to him, like I have done with all the birds. They all have learned to do it, and yesterday Shiloh started. I was happy to hear that but wasn't really surprised. I have also been doing the wolf whistle, and the baby lullaby to him, both whistled. Tonight I come home from work to a non stop wolf whistler.... 

I am pretty happy about it and hopeful to teach him a lot more whistled tunes and maybe even get him to say some words....:clap:


----------



## Kathryn (Nov 19, 2011)

Aw, that's great! Congrats! I'm sure Shiloh will be talking your ear off in no time


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Now that was a really nice surprise to come home to, I see your Shiloh is quite talented!


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Yay!!! They are very intelligent birds, you can teach him the Andy Griffith Show whistle that would be cool!!!,GREAT job Randy!!!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Kathryn said:


> Aw, that's great! Congrats! I'm sure Shiloh will be talking your ear off in no time


Thanks Kathryn...I hope to get him to say a few words anyway...



aluz said:


> Now that was a really nice surprise to come home to, I see your Shiloh is quite talented!


Yes it was a nice surprise...I hope this is just the start of his talent demonstration....



kwatson said:


> Yay!!! They are very intelligent birds, you can teach him the Andy Griffith Show whistle that would be cool!!!,GREAT job Randy!!!


Yes ...that is a great whistling tune...


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

great work Randy!!my all time favourite is "Popeye the sailorman"!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

despoinaki said:


> great work Randy!!my all time favourite is "Popeye the sailorman"!


Thank's Despina...that would be a great one too...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great job, Randy!

I do hope Shiloh will talk for you as well -- he's so intelligent I'm sure it won't be difficult to teach him. 

Skipper loves to say, "Whatcha doin"?" as I say it just about every time I walk past his cage. That seemed to be an easy phrase for him to pick up and now he frequently says, "Whatcha doing', Scooter?" which always makes me laugh.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Great job, Randy!
> 
> I do hope Shiloh will talk for you as well -- he's so intelligent I'm sure it won't be difficult to teach him.
> 
> Skipper loves to say, "Whatcha doin"?" as I say it just about every time I walk past his cage. That seemed to be an easy phrase for him to pick up and now he frequently says, "Whatcha doing', Scooter?" which always makes me laugh.*


If he just learns some more whistling I will be thrilled, but if he spits out a word or two I will be ecstatic....I have been bombing him with "hello" since I got him so the fingers are....:fingerx:

We all know Skipper can say more than that Deb....I understand with special agents and presidents, some things are better left unrevealed..........


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I agree with Deb - the phrase "Watcha doing" seems to be the easiest for them t0 pick up. My Tony has been saying that for the past three years, lol.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

eduardo said:


> *I agree with Deb - the phrase "Watcha doing" seems to be the easiest for them t0 pick up. My Tony has been saying that for the past three years, lol.*


I am going to start saying that to him...


----------

